# Heaver blank for drum fishing



## Pin rigr (Jan 3, 2015)

Most threads I look at regarding a good blank for drum are discontinued blanks I need something lite but able to handle 8nbait also needs to be redily available please help!!!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Pin rigr said:


> Most threads I look at regarding a good blank for drum are discontinued blanks I need something lite but able to handle 8nbait also needs to be redily available please help!!!


Carolina Cast Pro Link is on this site


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

CTS, 1305 or 1306


----------



## Pin rigr (Jan 3, 2015)

If I went with Carolina cast pro 12ft blank would 4-8 ounce work for 8nbait


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes, but why not go with the 13ft, 6-10oz? I have both the 12/8 - 4-8oz and the 13 - 6-10oz and the latter is better suited to 8 AND bait........


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

You will catch just as many drum on an inexspensive heaver such as an Ocean Master 10-12 foot which will throw 8 & bait easily! You just wont look as "cool" doing it!
But your wallet will be much fatter in the end!


----------



## Pin rigr (Jan 3, 2015)

The 13 is 100 dollars more than the 12


----------



## Pin rigr (Jan 3, 2015)

If I'm getting a custom rod built I want to go with something I can use for years and be happy with something I can really trust with a hard cast of 8nbait maybe even an eel if I'm cobia fishing


----------



## Pin rigr (Jan 3, 2015)

Has anyone ever tried rodgeeks 12 ft blank


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Pin rigr said:


> If I'm getting a custom rod built I want to go with something I can use for years and be happy with something I can really trust with a hard cast of 8nbait maybe even an eel if I'm cobia fishing


All the rods mentioned in this thread thus far are capable of what you stated with exception to the rodgeeks rod of which I have no experience with.


----------



## Pin rigr (Jan 3, 2015)

So there's only five blanks available that can serve this perpose


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm no drum master by any means but sometimes I think the whole 8 and bait thing is overstated. In certain places IE the point when everyone is using 8, yes you need 8. But I have landed more drum when 6 and bait is the go to than when 8 is needed. That's just me. Yes there is a time and need for 8 but to automatically say I need a 8 and bait rod for drum, I dunno. that being said I would look at some of the cast pros. Now feel free to attack me.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Depends where you are fishing I would think. Here in Myrtle Beach I don't think you would ever need to go more than six.


----------



## Greywalls (Aug 17, 2015)

I would much rather be under-gunned than over-gunned, equipment wise.


----------



## Pin rigr (Jan 3, 2015)

Nags head pier is where I'm fishing most of the time so when there's a lot of line above the water all it takes is a good wind to take that 6nbait wherever it wants I already have a heaver for 6 ounces problem is I can't trust it not to snap on me when I need 8nbait


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Have an extra breakaway 1509 blank I'd be willing to part with. Let know if interested.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Pin rigr said:


> Nags head pier is where I'm fishing most of the time so when there's a lot of line above the water all it takes is a good wind to take that 6nbait wherever it wants I already have a heaver for 6 ounces problem is I can't trust it not to snap on me when I need 8nbait


Well see there Ya go time and place. Didn't know you were mostly on a pier. Never drum fished a pier, scared of you all haha. Like to find my seclusion in the dead of night on a hole somewhere south of 30 to the point. Maybe one of these days I'll try and get a splinter in my feet.


----------



## Pin rigr (Jan 3, 2015)

How mutch ?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Pin rigr said:


> How much ?


Check your PM's . . .


----------



## Pin rigr (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm new to This don't know how to reply


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

By that damn Ocean Master heavy and if you don't like it, buy the Carolina cast Pro heaver.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Pin rigr said:


> I'm new to This don't know how to reply


I sent you my E-Mail address in a PM . . .


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Pin rigr said:


> Has anyone ever tried rodgeeks 12 ft blank


No but you should buy it and give a review 

If it does not work out then you can buy one of the recommended rods


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Pin rigr said:


> Most threads I look at regarding a good blank for drum are discontinued blanks I need something lite but able to handle 8nbait also needs to be redily available please help!!!


Check your E-Mail . . .


----------

